# LLBA on KFAN Radio



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

for those who want to learn more on Bowfishing and MN's bowfishing organization (Land of Lakes Bowfishing Organization), president Brian Petschl of the LLBA shared great information with "the captain" Billy Hildebran and KFAN listeners. here is the link if you want to listen
http://www.kfan.com/cc-common/podcast/s ... tdoors.xml

8/22 hr 1


----------

